

Note URL vs story title. - mrcharles
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/food-and-drink/utter-PR-fiction-but-people-love-this-shit-so-fuck-it-lets-just-print-it-2269573.html

======
DanielStraight
This is nothing special, nor is it an official URL. You can type anything you
want there and the link will still work.

[http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/food-and-
drink/this-...](http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/food-and-drink/this-
will-also-work-2269573.html)

[http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/food-and-drink/so-
wi...](http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/food-and-drink/so-will-
this-2269573.html)

Same thing in StackOverflow:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5711120/this-is-not-
reall...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5711120/this-is-not-really-the-
name-of-the-question)

The difference is that StackOverflow has the good sense to not display the
typed-in URL.

